# Should I have them sheared? Sheep help question...



## KareyABohr (Jun 23, 2009)

Hello all! Normally it isn't this GODFORSAKEN HOT in Iowa in June, but we have had about 100 degree temps the last two days and it is looking like more of the same for the rest of the week.

When I bought these feeder lambs I was told that I wouldn't need to shear them until next spring, if I kept some back as breeding Ewes. Well because of the heat I am wondering if I should have them sheared.

Here is a pick of my gang. Any suggestions are appreciated!


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 23, 2009)

i think id go ahead an sheer them.


----------



## sheep whisperer (Aug 27, 2010)

if they start to pant in the heat and have shelter i would shear them but if they are coping and the heat is only for a short period of time i wouldn't worry about it. besides if they don't have enough wool it may be a waste of time unless you want to correct their shearing times so next year you will have a flock shorn before the heat


----------



## patandchickens (Aug 28, 2010)

I am told by very knowledgeable Australian sheep guys that if it is hot but dry, they are best off with their wool staying on; if it is hot but very humid THEN shearing may be beneficial.

Pat


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Sep 2, 2010)

I have shown Wool sheep in 4-H for two years now. Last year it was extremely hot, around 104 degrees. All of the market lambs were panting and looking miserable, but all of the wool sheep in full wool were nice and content and completely cool. 

I have also noticed the same thing with my llama during hot weather. He doesn't even need to go into the barn.

Sheep use their wool for insulation against both the cold and the heat. A sheep's wool will keep it cool as well as warm.


----------



## Beekissed (Sep 2, 2010)

They really don't look that fleeced...and they are cute as a button!  They are holding the same amount of wool as my hair sheep right now and my gals are doing great in our 100 degree weather.  My 2 mo. old wether lamb has the thickest coat of all and doesn't seem to notice the hot weather at all.  

I'd leave off shearing them as the nights are getting cool and, as stated previously,  their wool is somewhat an insulator in the hot temps.  As long as they have adequate shade and plenty of fresh water, I wouldn't worry.  

I was at a livestock auction today and there were whole pens of sheep there that had full wool on and they seemed to be doing fine.  Some even had so much it was dangling in their eyes!


----------

